#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  Picture of my Brother

## Rogue

This is a picture I took a while back and as I was looking at my camera I seen these little white circles all around him. I was shocked and amaze about this, and no my camera is very clean so it was not dirt spots on the lens. This was the day when it was my Fathers Birth day. Needless to say my Father is a Monk, I have so many questions. I took the picture out side in our garouge.

What are these white spheres? I mean I heard many of times they're some thing called Orbs..

Are they Orbs, Ghost, entities, spirits ect....?
Why are they particular surrounding my brother? I mean I did take pictures of every body else that day. 

Could they be the spirits of J.R.R.Tolkiens Elves? I mean my brother is like deeply bossed with them and he believes in them deeply as he thinks he could be one. Now let me remind you he is not a fan of Metaphysics, Parapsychology, spiritualism and what not. I mean many people believe J.R.R. received information from these type of Elves from an unexplained way. Problem in our type of area, and that the Eleven awareness is starting to awaken. Maybe they came to visit him, who knows :Wink: 

But yeah I would like to read the comments you guys have to offer.

Oh yeah like two weeks ago. Me and my Family went to the Wat a.k.a The Temple of Buddha and it was amazingly fun like all ways. We prayed and meditated there a whole lot. It was probably over 200 people there. A lot of monks and yeah. So when I got home from that lovingly party that we attend me and my sister went through the pictures and beside the buddha statue there was this big I mean Massive White sphere  :EEK!:  and on the side was a second one. I couldn't believe my eyes, I mean we all ways see normal sized ones. I wished I could show you guys the size of it, but some one had to touch my camera and delete it I was so pissed I mean cause I really wanted to show you guys. Could that "Massive White Sphere" be buddha? I think it was :Cool:

----------


## VIRAL

Is this a joke? Those are too round and perfect to be orbs, they are a trick of the light rather than ectoplasm.

----------


## NachtSorcier

Looks like lens glare to me.

----------


## Odin

no these can and are probably Orbs are energy spheres some might call fairies, I have seen these in many different places from houses to fields surrounding wildlife,

In spiritual places like the temple that you described there are usually many of these and the size you describe due to the fact that the energy is a higher vibration of energy due to the fact of the group of people with the same intent and raising the energies,

The picture of your brother with the orbs around him, has a belief that is connected to the energies a energy that is pure ( the least amount of negativity ) with the belief that they are real and living entities. 

I hope this makes sense

----------


## VIRAL

I'll bet you watch "ghost hunters" too, Odin. Pardon me while I ROFL! But seriously, I have seen orbs before and they looked nothing like that. Those are perfect circles and have no variation in colour or brightness, whereas real orbs have that in them and are not perfect speres.

----------


## Odin

No I don't but maybe you should spend some time in he house that I live in now.

Being that the house is 105 years old and built on a vortex and the entities that come and go through the house.

The surrounding area is filled with history from battles revolutionary war ( Major Andrea was hung close by) the the indian tribes that were also local so who needs to hunt or them when they are right here anyway.

----------


## MagiÃÂ«r

I Doubt these are orbs, those "orbs" are caused by the glass in the picture .

----------


## VIRAL

OMG those are hairs dropped in front of the camera in the video if they had any ligh of their own they would have been visible at the very edges of the screen and not only where the light is shining. Paranormal invesigators would do well to learn some more entertaining tricks fom stage magicians, 'cause watching a little eyelash float accross the screen is boring.

----------


## Gazeeboh

Those are dust particles near the lense of the camera.

You will know a real orb when you see one.

Mostly because you won't even need a camera.

Thanks for posting!

----------


## Tansen

Definitely Lens flare

Source:
6 years in Film Industry

Its funny you show me this because I was going through my notes of this one class I took we had a method of enchanting cameras to see these things. Someone took a picture of me from the back of my head and there was a misty white well formed kinda pizza dough form what I can describe on the top of my head.

----------


## Gazeeboh

Could you please post your methods of camera enchantment?

----------


## Tansen

Edited, I have been banned for a year and now that I'm back I do not wish to share something with you that I have paid for. If you remember and have saved it keep it, but if your just looking at this now and wondering what it was tough ****, blame the administrator who banned me and my ip and wouldnt give me a response.

----------


## Gazeeboh

Thank you sir. I've always been into the idea of normal items being magical and especially cameras. So, did this work for you? Can you share some of the pictures your enchanted camera captured?

----------


## Tansen

I can confirm it works. However I down actually own a digital camera, the camera I was using my sisters and she's insane so yeah I didn't want her to see spirits or anything in her camera so I disenchanted it and deleted the pics. 

Oh btw thats what I forgot to disenchant it drop it. On a bed or anything just drop it.

----------


## Andyr

I have a good number of photos taken with a digital camera that have between 3 to 4 orb like things in them almost the same as in the the picture above.. I put it down to dust on the lens, but after some thought there is some shots that were taken right after the ones with the orbs that contained no orbs or same orbs but in a different position...

However in a couple of the pictures the inside of the orbs appear to resemble the seal of Solomon to an extent and others its hard to say what it looks like...

I will cut out the parts of as few of the pics that contain the orbs and make it into a small collage to show you guys... I cant post the full individual pictures as they are of a pornographic nature..

----------


## Andyr

Ok so its a big collage then lol ... Just a small collection of the the better one's... may I note that a photographer I am not, these are all taken as is and yes there is spirits in the house especially in the location the pictures were taken, Be these pictures of them or simply dust is down to your speculation... I know what I think  :Smile:

----------


## angeress

Was the atmosphere of the house different when you took those pictures?
An orb is a sign of a Ghostly presence just getting starting.

----------


## Andyr

The house always has an atmosphere, But more so at the times of night the pictures were taken... The first few are early evening around 6pm - 7:30pm and the latter few about 1am - 3am

----------

